# Collars & ID Tags



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Around these parts we are required to keep ID tags on our dogs, and rabies tags. We have a Petsmart nylon collar that we keep the tags on however when we stack collars (prong, ecollar, nylon) the nylon collar is often getting in the way. Any suggestions on dog tags? Should I put them on the prong collar dead ring?


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Rob Maltese said:


> Around these parts we are required to keep ID tags on our dogs, and rabies tags. We have a Petsmart nylon collar that we keep the tags on however when we stack collars (prong, ecollar, nylon) the nylon collar is often getting in the way. Any suggestions on dog tags? Should I put them on the prong collar dead ring?


 Why not take off the tagged collar when you are training, and keep it in the vehicle?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Why not take off the tagged collar when you are training, and keep it in the vehicle?


Although I am affiliated with the police department, if Animal Control wants to be dicks they can fine me $50 per tag that's not physically on the dog. They "require" ID tag identifying dog owner and place of residence, town tag, and rabies tag.


----------



## Kenny Newman (Jul 15, 2014)

Not sure what the tags look like is it possible to put the tags on a large key ring then put the key ring through the collar so it hangs from the collar and out of the way ?


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

grab a cheap lightweight harness and put the tags on it while you are training? that way it is not another collar around the neck to get tangled...


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Do the dogs have to wear all that jewelry while they're working? It must be pretty noisy.
I like the suggested idea of putting it on an easy-on/off ring and then putting it in your pocket so that you can show the AC person or snap it on the dog's collar, if they ask/ require it. Surprised if they would be so rigid that they wouldn't accept you having it on your person, along with an explanation of why/what you are training your dog for.

But then I live in a place where we aren't crushed by bureaucracy (yet).


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Martingale collar adjusted so it's loose enough to sit below the e-collar and prong. Or very thin nylon slip collar, not for training or restraint, but just for tags, again, long enough to ride below everything else and not get in the way.


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenny Newman said:


> Not sure what the tags look like is it possible to put the tags on a large key ring then put the key ring through the collar so it hangs from the collar and out of the way ?


There is a tool for this! Rubit tag clip. I found a pack of the world's tiniest S-caribiner clips at Tractor Supply for $6.

Unless your dog wears the prong 24/7, putting the tags permanently on the prong just changes the problem. These guys make quality, super thin, rolled leather collars for tag hangers for show dogs and such. Might be just the ticket, if you want a collar & tags permanently attached 24/7.


----------

